# Frage R series



## HardwarePumpe (23. April 2014)

Ich habe jetzt seit 3 Wochen ein RM650. 
Nun wollte ich wissen wird der Lüfter erst anspringen wen eine hohe Temperatur im Gehäuse/Netzteil ist, oder wenn das der Pc eine gewisse Wattanzahl benötigt?


----------



## HardwarePumpe (23. April 2014)

Kriege ich bitte eine Antwort?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2014)

Hallo, auch wenn es die Supportseite ist wird kaum einer hier einen 24 / 7 Support bieten. Auch ist ein pushen erst nach 24 Std. statthaft. 
Lt. der Beschreibung wird es sich um eine lastabhängige Steuerung handeln:


> Das effiziente Design des RM650 steht für minimal überschüssige Wärmeerzeugung, wodurch die Lüfter bei niedrigen bis mittleren Lasten gar nicht drehen müssen.


Hier ein Test wo es deutlicher steht:


> ausgeklügelte Lüftersteuerung verbirgt, die erst ab einer Auslastung von 40 Prozent den Lüfter zu aktiven Kühlung der Netzteilkomponenten aktiviert. Bei dem von uns getesteten Modell mit 650 Watt Ausgangsleistung ist das immerhin ein Bereich von 260 Watt, indem das Netzteil absolut lautlos agiert.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (24. April 2014)

Okay danke

Aber ich habe in anderen Themen gesehen das sie dort um die gleiche Uhrzeit und später geschrieben haben.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (24. April 2014)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage: Was ist wenn das Netzteil überhitzt? Gibt es da Schutzschaltungen?


----------



## xpSyk (24. April 2014)

Alle Schutzschaltungen stehen im Datenblatt oder auf einer Händlerseite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2014)

Bitte auch keine Doppelthreads. In dem verlinkten Test unter Kapitel 5 " Schutzschaltungen " steht das es natürlich einen Überhitzungsschutz besitzt


----------



## HardwarePumpe (24. April 2014)

okay danke


----------



## Bluebeard (25. April 2014)

Hi HardwarePumpe,

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort. Habe deinen Thread irgendwie übersehen. 

Damit der Lüfter anspringt, benötigt es eine Last von ca. 40%. Falls die Temperatur zu hoch wird, springt der Lüfter aber natürlich auch an. Schutzfunktionen die dieses Überwachen sind vorhanden.

Viele Grüße!


----------

